
Show HN: I researched 63 business opportunities that will continue post-lockdown - jhow15
https://explodingtopics.com/post-covid-trends
======
jhow15
Hey everyone, Josh here, one of the creators of this report.

I posted a while back about how I built and sold my show HN trend-spotting
tool, Exploding Topics, in 6 months. Since it was an acqui-hire, I’ve still
been working on the tool and improving how it works.

(Partly thanks to the great feedback you guys gave me!)

And I spent all last week using it to figure out what the long-term impacts of
COVID-19 might be.

Specifically what new business opportunities have been accelerated by the
virus… and are outlasting the lockdowns.

There are some pretty surprising ones. Check it out and let me know what you
think.

~~~
stagas
This is nice! I like the graphs and the general feeling, and the utility is
important as well. One minor UX tweak: remove the tile description text
ellipsis and nowrap and just let it flow and wrap. Makes browsing the main
page much better, otherwise I have to navigate into each tile and then back
just to understand what it is about.

~~~
uxamanda
The site is really interesting!

I agree with this comment. I wish I could see the full desc on each card on
the homepage, and most descriptions are only a few lines anyways. I was also
having an issue with the x button. It wouldn’t respond and then I’d tap again
eventually causing it to open the card behind it.

